# Looking for a really good d20 Combat Tracker



## Kalex the Omen (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm looking for a program free- or share-ware, or even something more commercial that does Initiative and Combat Tracking for d20 games.  I had been using the Initiative tab of GMGen (now included with PCGen), but there is a bug reloading the saved files and the programmers over at SourceForge don't seem interested in fixing it.

Features I am looking for include; the ability to save the adventuring party and reload the party; the ability to save the encounters (opponents) ahead of time and reload when the adventuring party is already loaded; the ability to import XML stat blocks (from eTools preferably); the ability to track duration and effects of multi-round spells and other effects; the ability to set surprise and flat-footed tags at the beginning of an encounter; if it tracked and divided XP as well it would be just about perfect.

Other non-critical features would be application of damage (opponent --> party at least, since my players still like to roll their own dice), but a simple damage entry method is fine, application of negative levels (in the form of a reminder to make the save at least), and anything else along the lines of bells and whistles.

I'm looking for something with a fairly shallow learning curve too.  I don't want to have to take weeks to figure such a program out.

Any help would be appreciated.

Kalex the Omen


----------



## DMFTodd (Feb 26, 2005)

DM's Familiar does all of that. It's commercial though, $29.95. 

the ability to save the adventuring party and reload the party: DMF has a combat board that is persistent. So each time you start the program, the PCs would be loaded up. You can even quit the game in the middle of a combat and then, the next time you start DMF, the combat is sitting right there.

the ability to save the encounters: DMF does this in the Codex Tree. You can setup entire adventures in the tree. Each encounter can then have as many creatures of as many types as you want. When you drag an encounter from the tree to the combat board, it rolls inititiave for creatures, rolls hit points. Both of those being optional.

the ability to import XML stat blocks (from eTools preferably): DMF imports stat blocks. There are XLS sheets for PCGen and E:Tools specifically. 

the ability to track duration and effects of multi-round spells and other effects: You can manually add durations to the combat board. When casting a spell for a creature, a duration is created automatically. 

if it tracked and divided XP as well it would be just about perfect: DMF does that as well. 

I'm looking for something with a fairly shallow learning curve too: DMF is a pretty basic type-in-what-you-want program. No scripting to learn, no goofy interface. 

application of damage: DMF does that. You can manually enter damage to any creature/PC. 


Your other options would be Roleplaying Master, DMGenie, and Crystal Ball (for the mac). All of those are commerical.


----------



## soulcatcher (Feb 27, 2005)

What's the details of the bug?  I'm the lead programmer on it, and I'll get something taht bad moved up to P9, and fixed before within a week if you can give me a full bug report.

Devon Jones


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 28, 2005)

Have you looked in the download area:  SEE HERE


----------



## reveal (Feb 28, 2005)

HUGE second for DM's Familiar. Easy to use and it makes combat a snap to keep track of.


----------



## Kalex the Omen (Mar 1, 2005)

soulcatcher said:
			
		

> What's the details of the bug?  I'm the lead programmer on it, and I'll get something taht bad moved up to P9, and fixed before within a week if you can give me a full bug report.
> 
> Devon Jones




I reported the bug on October 30th.  It is number 1057447.  It has yet to be assigned, thus my assertion.

Kalex the Omen


----------



## soulcatcher (Mar 14, 2005)

So the bug is now fixed.  RC2 should contain that bug fix.

One thing to understand, is we try to get to things as quickly as we can - but bugs like this should always be repaired before a production release.  As per usual, the beta/alpha releases are always riskier.

we opened a new bug, but I just closed yours now that loading gmi files is working again.

If it's not fixed for you ,please open up your bug again, and assign it to soulcatcher.

Devon Jones


----------



## Aristotle (Mar 14, 2005)

DMF is a solid utility and given your requests it is likely the best fit for your situation.

I recently purchased DM Gemie. It has a slightly higher learning curve (depending on whether or not you want to get involved with scripting to automate feats and such that you enter into the utility). I went with it because I like how it tracks the parties items/load, lets me easily handle leveling the party, and lets me generate encounters (creautres with full class levels and such) on the fly. I'm two sessions down and, while I still have a lot to learn, I see a lot of potential in this little application.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you all recommend DMF over DM Genie?


----------



## reveal (Mar 14, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> Do you all recommend DMF over DM Genie?




I do. DM Genie had too much of a learning curve for me. DMF was a lot easier to just jump into and start using.


----------



## rom90125 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have also used both apps, and I prefer DMG.  Both applications are robust, but, I like the added flexibility I get with DMG vs DMF (scripting feats, conditions, etc).  I would say there is more of a learning curve with DMG, as compared to DMF, but, this shouldn't be a deterrent for anyone considering the purchase.  Both apps have a strong following from users with custom-built add-ons in the Yahoo Groups forums.


----------



## Aristotle (Mar 14, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> Do you all recommend DMF over DM Genie?




No. I recommend DMF for people who demand not having a learning curve. I personally use DM Genie and find it a much more 'complete solution'. The learning curve seems steep, but once you start using it (in my experience) it's a pretty easy tool to use.


----------



## Kalex the Omen (Mar 14, 2005)

soulcatcher said:
			
		

> So the bug is now fixed.  RC2 should contain that bug fix.
> 
> One thing to understand, is we try to get to things as quickly as we can - but bugs like this should always be repaired before a production release.  As per usual, the beta/alpha releases are always riskier.
> 
> ...




I'll check it out at my first opportunity and let you know if I have any further problems.  Thanks.

Kalex the Omen


----------



## patrakis (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm a DM Genie user myself but started out with DM Familiar. That was more than a year ago so i couldn't give a good comparison between the 2. DMG does everything i need a program for. Keep campaign notes, create adventures with maps, random encounter tables, tokens. It manages my players characters and my NPCs, it permits me to create any new thing i want (spell, feat, skill, magical item, class, template. It generates the weather, keep track of time, and handles every combat situation i can throw at it. Frankly, if it could bring me my slippers and keep my beverages cold while at the gaming table, i'd marry the thing


----------

